# bootstrap.sh will nicht

## sambatasse

Hy schon der 2 Versuch einer remote Insallation das erste mal habe ich ne änliche Fehlermeldung.

Habe neu Formatiert und nochmal komlett die Anleitung und anscheined rennt er sich wieder fest.

Kann mir BITTE jemand sagen was da schifleuft.

DANKE die langsam entnervte Tasse

```

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_CTYPE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_NUMERIC

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_TIME

>>> /usrUnable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference/lib/locale/gl_E at virtual address 00000020

S.utf8/LC_COLLAT printing eip:

E

>>> /usr/lib/c0168997

locale/gl_ES.utf*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002

CPU:    0

EIP:    0010:[<c0168997>]    Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010202

eax: 00000000   ebx: 00000020   ecx: 00000007   edx: 00000000

esi: dd95e000   edi: 00000020   ebp: 00008000   esp: dd95fef0

ds: 0018   es: 0018   ss: 0018

Process emerge (pid: 4851, stackpage=dd95f000)

Stack: c1618d60 c0166af9 00000020 00000000 0000001c 00000002 c0166b83 00000002

       00000000 d13e7bd0 d13e7bd0 c01619c8 c1618d60 00000002 00000001 d13e7bd0

       dfe94800 c014d2a7 d13e7bd0 42be2922 dd6b94a0 ffffffea c014e36d d13e7bd0

Call Trace:    [<c0166af9>] [<c0166b83>] [<c01619c8>] [<c014d2a7>] [<c014e36d>]

  [<c012bd9a>] [<c012bc20>] [<c0138bd0>] [<c01398b5>] [<c0108f23>]

Code: f3 ab eb 95 90 8d 74 26 00 c1 e9 02 8b 7c 24 08 f3 ab aa eb

 8/LC_MONETARY

><5>ENOMEM in new_handle, retrying.

>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_PAPER

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_NAME

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_ADDRESS

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_TELEPHONE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_MEASUREMENT

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES.utf8/LC_IDENTIFICATION

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_CTYPE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_NUMERIC

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_TIME

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_COLLATE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_MONETARY

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_MESSAGES/

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_PAPER

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_NAME

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_ADDRESS

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_TELEPHONE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_MEASUREMENT

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES/LC_IDENTIFICATION

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_CTYPE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_NUMERIC

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_TIME

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_COLLATE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_MONETARY

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_MESSAGES/

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_PAPER

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_NAME

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_ADDRESS

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_TELEPHONE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_MEASUREMENT

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gl_ES@euro/LC_IDENTIFICATION

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_CTYPE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_NUMERIC

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_TIME

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_COLLATE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_MONETARY

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_MESSAGES/

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_PAPER

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_NAME

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_ADDRESS

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_TELEPHONE

>>> /usr/lib/locale/gu_IN/LC_MEASUREMENT

 ENOMEM in new_handle, retrying.

ENOMEM in new_handle, retrying.

  ENOMEM in new_handle, retrying.

```

----------

## beejay

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference/lib/locale/gl_E at virtual address 00000020
> ...

 

Schonmal den RAM überprüft?

----------

## sambatasse

Kann ich leider nicht isn Root Server.

Der Betreiber meint das Ding is in Ordnung.

----------

## sambatasse

Gibts eine Möglichkeit in der BusyBox einen Ram Test durchzuführen ?

----------

## Fauli

ENOMEM hört sich so danach an, als wäre der Speicher voll. Hast du genug Swap aktiviert?

----------

## sambatasse

Swap 500MB solte doch reichen.

Leider kann ich nicht um Patitioniren da auf hda4 meine Daten ligen, oder kann ich die verkleinern?

----------

## Fauli

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Swap 500MB solte doch reichen.

 Sollte eigentlich mehr als genug sein. Wird die Swap-Partition auch benutzt (swapon -s)?

 *Quote:*   

> Leider kann ich nicht um Patitioniren da auf hda4 meine Daten ligen, oder kann ich die verkleinern?

 Du kannst auch eine Swapdatei benutzen:

dd if=/dev/zero of=swap bs=1M count=500 && mkswap swap && swapon swap

----------

## sambatasse

Habde das umpartituniren hinbekommen jetzt mit 1000MB Swap.

Und jetzt dieses ????

```

/gcc/../include /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/gcse.c -o gcse.o

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/fold-const.c: In function `fold':

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/fold-const.c:7147: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

stage2/xgcc -Bstage2/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c    -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/../include genrtl.c -o genrtl.o

stage2/xgcc -Bstage2/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c    -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/../include /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/ggc-common.c -o ggc-common.o

stage2/xgcc -Bstage2/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c    -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/../include /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/global.c -o global.o

stage2/xgcc -Bstage2/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c    -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/../include /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/graph.c -o graph.o

stage2/xgcc -Bstage2/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c    -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/../include gtype-desc.c -o gtype-desc.o

stage2/xgcc -Bstage2/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c    -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/../include /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/haifa-sched.c -o haifa-sched.o

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [fold-const.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage3_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1212, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed with bootstrap-lean

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## MorLipf

Klingt stark nach Hardwareproblem. Der Server sollte mal mit Memtest überprüft werden.

----------

## sambatasse

Habense gemacht das Ding soll IO sein.

Solte so die Terio irgendwas in dem OS Problemme haben.

Wolte ja deswegen mal Neuinstalieren da er andauert Abstürtste.

----------

## MorLipf

Wenn er vorher schon abgestürzt ist, ist die Sache ja wohl klar. Dann sollen die Leute im Rechenzentrum mal genauer testen!  :Wink: 

----------

## sambatasse

Ja mir auch, nur was wilste machen.

Zumal ich ja mehre Server habe alle gleich und nur meiner muckt ( wie immer).

Es ist so das Ding geht bei allen grösseren Sachen in die huffe.

erneutes bootstappen geht ko

und ein emerge -e system geht auch bei geösseren sachen ko

Witzig ist das das Ding sogar manschmal so KO geht das du nicht mal die Remote konsole neurankommst.

----------

## sambatasse

habe mit Betreiber gesprochen.

Es soll an meinen einstellungen liegen.

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

```
Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000018

 printing eip:

c016a670

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000

CPU:    0

EIP:    0010:[<c016a670>]    Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010246

eax: 00000000   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00000000   edx: d7663660

esi: 00000000   edi: da1fa180   ebp: dfe35a10   esp: c62e7e60

ds: 0018   es: 0018   ss: 0018

Process kjournald (pid: 118, stackpage=c62e7000)

Stack: d7663660 c016abfb d7663660 0000006e dfe35d10 dfe35d90 00000000 c698a080

       c698a080 dfe35f10 c0168c4a c698a080 c698a0f4 00000000 00000000 00000000

       00000000 dfe35f10 d98208a0 00001ec4 c404bd90 c404bd30 c404bcd0 c3f640e0

Call Trace:    [<c016abfb>] [<c0168c4a>] [<c011722c>] [<c016ba98>] [<c016b940>]

  [<c0107426>] [<c016b960>]

Code: f7 43 18 06 00 00 00 74 07 5b c3 90 8d 74 26 00 52 e8 9a 05

```

----------

## MorLipf

Die Einstellungen sind keine Besonderen. Daran liegts sicher nicht. Die sollen endlich einsehen, dass wohl ein Ram hinüber ist...

----------

## sambatasse

Also ( Toltal verwirt ) laut Anleitung soll man ..

1) date

2) chroot ins "gentoo"

so vor chroot stimmt meine uhr zeit nacher weicht sie um mehre stunden ab.

ich habe diese phanomen 2 mal repruduziert !

jetzt habe ich die uhr vor chroot und danach gestellt.

bootstap ist durch ohne mucken.

Fragen wiso weichen die Uhrzeiten ab ?

Wiso resist eine Falsche Zeit den bootstap down ?

jetzt leuft emerge -e system und leuft

gruss die über eine armband uhr nachdenkende tasse

----------

## sambatasse

zu früh gefreut  :Sad: 

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libperl-5.8.5/work/perl-5.8.5/x2p'

echo Makefile.SH cflags.SH | tr ' ' '\n' >.shlist

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libperl-5.8.5/work/perl-5.8.5/x2p'

Updating makefile...

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libperl-5.8.5/work/perl-5.8.5/x2p'

`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe'" perl.o` -fPIC perl.c

          CCCMD =  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPERL_CORE -c -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe  -Wall

`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe'" gv.o` -fPIC gv.c

          CCCMD =  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPERL_CORE -c -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe  -Wall

`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe'" toke.o` -fPIC toke.c

          CCCMD =  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPERL_CORE -c -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe  -Wall

<1>Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 000000bc

 printing eip:

c0131544

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000

CPU:    0

EIP:    0010:[<c0131544>]    Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010202

eax: 000000d9   ebx: c14dbf54   ecx: 00000000   edx: c1502d30

esi: c1502d30   edi: c14dbf70   ebp: 00000012   esp: c1e71e2c

ds: 0018   es: 0018   ss: 0018

Process cc1 (pid: 14015, stackpage=c1e71000)

Stack: c14dbf54 c0131bde c14dbf54 ffffffff 00000020 000001d2 c02ba378 c02ba378

       c0131c4f 0000003c 000001d2 00000020 c0131cc0 c1e71e68 00000000 00000000

       00000000 c1e70000 00000001 c02ba378 c0132c78 00000620 00000000 00000000

Call Trace:    [<c0131bde>] [<c0131c4f>] [<c0131cc0>] [<c0132c78>] [<c0132fe6>]

  [<c012837c>] [<c01286c9>] [<c01162c1>] [<c012967c>] [<c0129497>] [<c010ee13>]

  [<c0116160>] [<c0109034>]

Code: 8b 91 bc 00 00 00 8b 82 88 03 00 00 8d 04 40 8d 04 c0 8d 04

 {standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:27122: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make: *** [toke.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/libperl-5.8.5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 218, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make libperl.so

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## MorLipf

Sammel alle Fehlermeldungen und schreib sie deinem Webhoster.

Ansonsten kündige und such dir jemanden, der dir funktionierende bereitstellt!  :Wink: 

----------

## sambatasse

Mal ne Frage da ja die umgebung in der ich das system chroot die rettungskonsolle nen 2.4 kernel hatt.

Kann das zu problemen führen ?

----------

## sambatasse

ick solte mal stage 3 probiren

oky nur 

kann ick kin grub installiren kein /dev/hda

kann mir bitte jemand helfen

```
# ls -al /dev/

total 36

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root    4096 Jul  4 22:39 .

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root    4096 Jul  5 01:25 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root       0 Jul  5 02:02 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      15 Jul  5 02:02 MAKEDEV -> ../sbin/MAKEDEV

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4096 Mar 10 18:50 ataraid

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4096 Mar 10 18:51 cciss

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage   11 Jul  5 01:22 core -> /proc/kcore

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage   13 Jul  5 01:22 fd -> /proc/self/fd

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4096 Mar 10 18:50 ida

drwxr-sr-x   2 root portage 4096 Mar 10 18:51 input

srw-rw-rw-   1 root root       0 Jul  4 22:39 log

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    5 Jul  5 01:22 mcdx -> mcdx0

-rw-r--r--   1 root root       0 Jul  5 02:54 null

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4096 Jul  5 01:22 pts

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    6 Jul  5 01:22 radio -> radio0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 ram -> ram1

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4096 Mar 10 18:50 rd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    6 Jul  5 01:22 sbpcd -> sbpcd0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4096 Jul  5 01:22 shm

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 sr0 -> scd0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 sr1 -> scd1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    5 Jul  5 01:22 sr10 -> scd10

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    5 Jul  5 01:22 sr11 -> scd11

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    5 Jul  5 01:22 sr12 -> scd12

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    5 Jul  5 01:22 sr13 -> scd13

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    5 Jul  5 01:22 sr14 -> scd14

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    5 Jul  5 01:22 sr15 -> scd15

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    5 Jul  5 01:22 sr16 -> scd16

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 sr2 -> scd2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 sr3 -> scd3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 sr4 -> scd4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 sr5 -> scd5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 sr6 -> scd6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 sr7 -> scd7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 sr8 -> scd8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 sr9 -> scd9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 stdout -> fd/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 vbi -> vbi0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    4 Jul  5 01:22 vcs -> vcs0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    5 Jul  5 01:22 vcsa -> vcsa0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage    6 Jul  5 01:22 video -> video0

```

----------

